# Moving to Germany. Can I connect with expat business owners



## mshelnut (May 25, 2017)

I'm moving to Munich in 6 months with my German girlfriend because she has a job opportunity there. However I will need to find a job and I'm setting a goal/limit of 6 months. (I really don't expect that long) 

I have been a very successful general manager of a couple different restaurants for several years now. I have quite a few skills that branch well outside of business and hospitality as well. 

I will arrive with either an artist/self employment visa (I have a super small online business but it's not a viable option moving forward) or just an extended travel/residency type visa. I would need an employment contract to get a working visa.

I was thinking about connecting with expats who own or manage businesses around Munich to see if I could work on a free volunteer basis (1 month, 3 months, who knows) to prove myself worthy of a contract at which point I could apply for a working visa. 

Does this seem like a good plan? How do I go about finding these people. I only say expats because as someone who is just now studying German, I figure my chances of landing a job elsewhere might be too difficult.

Thank for your advice and for reading my very long post!


----------

